# Saturday Supper 10/31/15



## Addie

It is going to be just a picking day. No appetite today. I just had two hard boiled eggs and even though it is early in the day, I think that is going to be my main meal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a small pot of Dawg's NoDak style tomato soup and a small tub of chicken salad.

That took care of the musgoes and the odds and ends in the vegetable crisper, grocery shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Andy M.

I have a pot of boneless chuck simmering on the stove that will become part of a tagliatelle with shredded beef.  DD, SIL and grandson are coming to trick or treat and eat so this meal can be made ahead of time and reheated.


----------



## salt and pepper

Not too sure about today, but prepping  a Boston Butt for a smoke tomorrow. Rubbed with a Memphis rub and will finish with Lexington vinegar sauce.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful looking roast, Joey! 

Daughter, SIL, and grandson are coming over for an early dinner this afternoon before trick or treating.    We're having oven roasted country style ribs, mashed potatoes, glazed carrots, fresh green beans, and rolls. Grandson Tyler loves veggies so should be happy with 2 different kinds. 

They'll be here around 2 and we'll have dinner around 4.  

(Addie....this thread should be in "Today's Menu" - maybe a mod will come along and move it. )


----------



## Zhizara

I've got a pot of 15 bean mix simmering away.  I'll have some of that, plus whatever leftovers I can finish up.

Major shopping is Tuesday, so I'll try to clear out and make as much room as possible over the next couple of days.


----------



## cinisajoy

Something with ground beef.   Not sure what yet.   Oh and probably potatoes.

Tomorrow is go to the store for staples. 
Good on meats until next year.


----------



## LPBeier

I have no clue simply because I have no idea if I will be cooking for one, two or three. TB may be at his brother's with their Halloween light show and Kay isn't sure where she will be as she is on call to help her Mom with puppies if they decide to arrive today.

If it is just me I will probably just have a small salad as I am not hungry these days.


----------



## tenspeed

Pork tenderloin on the grill, with green beans and penne tossed with a little home made marinara.


----------



## salt and pepper

Cajun Shrimp po' boy w/ avocado & tomato.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Cabbage, kielbasa and lentil soup with carrots, potato and onion. Crumbled fresh thyme.   Now, that's a mouthful.  

I kept out of the halloween candy I bought this a.m. untouched all day!


----------



## creative

I had a fairly disastrous lamb steak in a rustic roll.  The lamb 'steaks' looked OK in the pack although I should have heeded the band of sinew around their edge...(the kind you get on a duck breast that needs to be removed).  Even if I had removed it, the sinew went through the centre of the steak.

I fried it off with some onions and placed it in the roll with some roasted red peppers and tomatoes.  However, it was not easy to eat - grisly...had to pull it away from the sinew.  Ugh!  Lesson learnt.


----------



## GotGarlic

Tonight I made the dinner I had planned for last night: baked chicken tonkatsu with a dipping sauce, rice and braised green beans with oyster sauce and sesame oil. Yummy


----------



## Souschef

It is written into our marriage contract that if I work on the tourist railroad, I have to stop at Yanni's Greek restaurant and bring dinner home.
Dinner was a Greek Salad with Gyro meat for Kayelle and a Gyro sandwich for me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yummy looking dinner, GG! 

Joey, you're killing me with that shrimp po'boy.  

Creative, that's a shame your lamb steaks didn't turn out as well as expected. 

The slow roasted country style ribs we had tonight were fall off the bone tender and delicious, and we all pretty much stuffed ourselves. Tyler and I went outside after dinner and played kickball out on the back lawn and at least worked some of it off. Then we came back in for ice cream and handed out candy to little ghosts and goblins. I'm done for the night and it's only 7:00.


----------



## taxlady

Good looking meals GG and Joey.

We had leek and potato soup and nachos.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I have no clue simply because I have no idea if I will be cooking for one, two or three. TB may be at his brother's with their Halloween light show and Kay isn't sure where she will be as she is on call to help her Mom with puppies if they decide to arrive today.
> 
> If it is just me I will probably just have a small salad as I am not hungry these days.



We had a late lunch of chicken thighs and salad.  TB never went to his brother's so after the tricker-treaters finished coming I had a toasted English muffin with veggies and cheese. TB had potato chips and raw veggies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good looking and sounding food there, people.

We had the stuffed peppers I prepped last night and baked off tonight. While they cooked, I trimmed and peeled a few very tired-looking potatoes, mashed them up, and used them as the pillow for the stuffed peppers to nap on. Those peppers never saw us sneak up on them.


----------

